# 3m 5200 cure time question



## catman529 (Aug 13, 2012)

First off I used E6000 glue on the bottom of my old 1432 tin boat early this year, to seal leaking rivets and even rivets that weren't leaking (just in case). It has done well except in places where the boat drags bottom, mainly around the stern. So I tore off the glue in the affected areas (took a bit of work) and sanded it down and put on some 5200. It says at 50% humidity and 70 degrees it is tack free in 48 hours and cures in 7 days. I remember reading somewhere that 5200 needs moisture to cure and putting some damp rags on the sealant will make it cure faster. I want to get my boat in the water by next weekend. I guess at this rate it should be cured enough anyway but can I speed it up using wet rags or just let it go?

Also has anyone had issues with 5200 adhesion on aluminum? I know a lot of people use it on tinboats and swear by it but it's not labeled for use on metal. Will it wear off after a couple years? Just wondering.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 13, 2012)

It will cure when wet - but you do not have to get it wet to sure


As far as wearing off - it remains soft even after it is cured so I assume it will wear off


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 13, 2012)

To answer the question about adhesion to aluminum....don't put 5200 on ANYTHING unless you want it to be permanent. So, for something like sealing the seams on a keel, it ought to be fine.

I used 5200 one time to install a cast aluminum jet pump intake duct in my aluminum jetboat., not knowing any better.....LOL

Well, when it came time to have to replace that duct a year or two later, imagine my surprise when I couldn't remove the duct. I used several cans of "Anti-Bond 2015" which is supposedly what you use to break the bond of 5200. I cut with razor knives, hell, I even used the heat gun, and then the blowtorch.

Despite all that, the duct did not come out in one piece. Essentially, I had to take a BFH and start busting the pump duct into a million pieces, then, prying the little individual pieces out one by one. We're talking about an aluminum-to-aluminum bond here!! I have NEVER seen an adhesive so tenacious. I mean, it ain't like wood, where there's actually a grain for the adhesive to soak into, it's just laying between two pieces of metal, yet, it's that strong. How do it do that? :?: 

But, lesson well learned grasshopper. Only use 5200 on permanent stuff, use RTV ultra black to install pumps or other removable stuff below the waterline.


----------



## ifish4redd (Aug 13, 2012)

3M makes a remover for 5200


----------



## PSG-1 (Aug 13, 2012)

ifish4redd said:


> 3M makes a remover for 5200



What's the name of it? Because I was told to use Anti-Bond 2015.....but I found that stuff was just about worthless, it didn't seem to phase the 5200 whatsoever, neither did any other solvents I tried.


----------



## spotco2 (Aug 14, 2012)

3M general purpose adhesive cleaner 08984 works well for cleanup before it cures. Not sure how well it would work after it has cured.

Anti-bond works better if you cover it with plastic so it does not evaporate before it has a chance to work.


----------

